# New Stove install pictures



## RoosterBoy (Oct 1, 2006)

hay guys sorry it took so long to post the new stove install pictures i just finished installing it today and man it was a job  i know i told you guys i was going to buy the Avalon Rainier but when i saw the Avalon Olympic with cook top i bought that one instant
and i love it i screwed up on the black pipe so i had to Waite till today to buy a new piece but here it is all done. a big thanks gos out to elk aka inspector don for helping me with clearance issues i hope he approves my self install ;-)

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/me-and-stove.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/stove.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/back-clearance.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/attic.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/clearance.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/attic2.JPG

http://st91.startlogic.com/~ab1aicom/stove/stack.JPG

thanks guys enjoy
Jason


----------



## Roospike (Oct 1, 2006)

*Yeah* , Avalon Olympic ..........*Now* you can get them 8+ hour burn time you were talking about. Plus you have the extra room for wood coal and not have to fight for space with the reload of logs.  Nice install . I have a feeling your going to love it.


----------



## HarryBack (Oct 1, 2006)

is that Adolph Hitler on the widescreen in the back clearance picture?

This is one of the best picture posts Ive seen! All views show the useage of pipe as well! Good Luck, Roo.


----------



## ourhouse (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice!! Thats an awfull big antennae in the back ground.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy Molely that stove is ginmormous Congrats on the install. It's slowly getting cooler in CT so it's almost time to get these stoves off and runnin


----------



## Todd (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice job. Did you do the brick work also?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 2, 2006)

hay guys thanks for the nice comments yes that is Hitler on the wide screen  and yes i did do the brickwork myself but it was many years ago when i was younger it was my first brick laying job  i had a Vermont casting 1977 stove before this. and boy am i glad to see that smoke bucket go ;-)

thanks
Jason


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2006)

Great stove and installation. Congrats on a nice job well done.


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2006)

Are you a Ham......or do you just have tall antennas for cheap TV?


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 2, 2006)

hi Craig yes i am a ham  the antenna in the attic i got 2 years ago for free hd local channels. but now i only use dish-network for all my hd 

thanks
Jason


----------



## begreen (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice RB. The stove looks perfect in it's new spot. Cool widescreen shot in the background. What's the movie with Adolph?


----------



## senorFrog (Oct 2, 2006)

I thought the kraft paper on attic insulation was supposed to face the warm side of house?


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2006)

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> hi Craig yes i am a ham  the antenna in the attic i got 2 years ago for free hd local channels. but now i only use dish-network for all my hd
> 
> thanks
> Jason



I am WB3LHJ, but have not be on the air since my 2 meter was stolen about 10 years ago. In some ways, the net and cell phones have ruined (or fixed) things!

Actually, my first ISP was a Ham and lots of hams did R&D on the internet and cell phone stuff......I used to enjoy making up giany quad antennas and long wires for low freq - fun to make something up and then talk to folks far away....but I could not compete in the battle of the Towers!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> RoosterBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back in high school, in the dark ages, Hams were everywhere. After we handed in our test papers in General Science class one time the teacher announced that during the test he had tapped out all of the answers on his desk in Morse during the test.

Not a one of the Hams in the room had picked up on it. And they were sick about it.


----------



## Rhone (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a big stove!  I like the special hearth and good job with the install pictures.  That insulation is upside down.  If you're interested PM me and I'll tell you the things to help fix the attic insulation.  My educated guess, that R38 is acting more like R18 in its current state, I think I see three items.  But, with that big stove fixing the situation may make your house too hot!


----------



## RoosterBoy (Oct 3, 2006)

pm sent thank you
Jason


----------

